# طلب مساعدة. نموذج مبسط لاي Disaster plan



## م.ريزفي (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

ممكن اي نموذج لاي disaster plan لمراكز المعلومات Data Centers الخاص باي منظومة اي كانت نشاطاتها .

وممكن اي Research تم عمله مسبقا للحوادث التي تتطرأ على مراكز المعلومات حتى مع قيامها بعمل plan جيد لمكافحة الكوارث . اي بحث يتضمن العوامل التي تؤدي لاندلاع الكوارث المختلفة في مراكز المعلومات .

اتمنى ان تساعدوني:55: حيث ان وجدت نتائج كثيرة على الانترنت لكنها تفتقر للدقة والتوضيح :80:


----------

